# Matte black Gtr



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey guys thought I'd share this robbie from valet magic did
a painwork detail followed by a matte black vinyl finishing 
fantastic service thanks robbie people can't stop taking photos 

Here's the link for the photos 

Magic Vs Nissan GTR with a great twist.... - Detailing World

enjoy !!


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!! That looks amazing, black and matt black sooo suits the gtr,This is what im going to do when mine comes,how much did this whole process cost??


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

it seems now that jenson button has a matt black, now everyone wants one...


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Im sorry but you have ruined a beautifiul car.what is it with this wrapping shite??? FFS leave it alone.Davids purple one looks ok but the chrome and black :flame:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

ive always liked matt black on the gtr ive even got it as my background it looks awesome

and this was before button even had a gtr


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

j button having one had no bearing on my decision - I first saw matte black in singapore early last year thought it attenuated the lines as well as highlights the wheels. As for ruining a beautiful car its your own opinion and btw it is reversible not a permanent paint job and wrapping actually has protection benefits - but i think many would agree it enhances the looks does not ruin it at all - thats your opinion - I just wanted to share my own preferences and colour - cos you may not like blue and I do that makes us human with differences in preference and choices.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Absolutely STUNNING!

Is this a service that can be offered to other cars?


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

yes any car !


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

2010GTR said:


> yes any car !


I reckon a Matt black GTST with white alloys would look very special


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

*I think it looks good*

As the OP said it's temporary anyway.

I'm just about decided on a clear wrap over Robbie's detailing work once mine arrives (in 5 days, 4 hrs 45 minutes and erm....10,9,8 seconds) not that i'm bothered at all.

The thing is that in the Forza generation can perfection be improved upon....


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I really thought about doing this last year but the heat given off on a hot summers day on a lambo with a wrap at Le Mans put me off

the GTR is a hot car already. Agreed it looks cool, just don't touch it!


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

good point - perhaps i'll get a silver mirror finish wrap and blind them on the Mulsanne




Robbie J said:


> I really thought about doing this last year but the heat given off on a hot summers day on a lambo with a wrap at Le Mans put me off
> 
> the GTR is a hot car already. Agreed it looks cool, just don't touch it!


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

matt black looks shite, thiers 2 in east/ north london/ Ive had one come next to me and its just looks like it needed a desperate clean next to my triple waxed black GTR:bowdown1:.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you for the comments 2010GTR


I think like most things we do to our cars are a bit like marmite you will either love it or hate it.
I run 19" Bentley rims with stretch tyres on my caddy van and get mixed comments but at the end of the day as long as you are happy with the end result that is all that matters.

Robbie


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Great job, don't like the colour but thats just my taste. What colours are available? What do the door shuts look like?

I could be interested in a nice Blue???


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Lindsay Mac said:


> Great job, don't like the colour but thats just my taste. What colours are available? What do the door shuts look like?
> 
> I could be interested in a nice Blue???


Most colours available or a design of your own.
The shuts can also be catered for.

Robbie


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

Robbie - will be pinging you soon...would love to have it done..not on my GTR but my CLS Merc.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

prashan said:


> Robbie - will be pinging you soon...would love to have it done..not on my GTR but my CLS Merc.


When ever your ready mate :thumbsup:

Robbie


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

How much did the wrap cost? I've been talking to Raccoon and Pyramid but havn't yet found the right colour! Would be nice to know others' rates!


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Something similar to BMW Frozen Grey would look great.

Philip


----------



## BuffordTJustice (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks cool and a job well done to boot. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

I LOVE MATT BLACK GTRs!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown1: 

please anyone that got one let me see it in the flesh (i mean in the wrap haha) i am so temped to do it to mine and have a quote to do it but moneys tight and i need the final push to do it. 

:shy: does anyone hae theres wrapping on hear that lives in london and fancy meeting up with Gun metal Grey GTR????

Titanium GTR


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Titanium GTR said:


> I LOVE MATT BLACK GTRs!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown1:
> 
> please anyone that got one let me see it in the flesh (i mean in the wrap haha) i am so temped to do it to mine and have a quote to do it but moneys tight and i need the final push to do it.
> 
> ...


If you do get to see one just make sure you have a change of underwear :chuckle:

Robbie


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

i spoke to creative FX and they sent me pics and i am so in love with the colour. my dream car = Matt Black GTR, Shiny Black wheels, And few Carbon Pieces on it.

what is other people Dream GTR???


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

if your ever around reading give me a call !! 

nos with robbie !!


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

is it just me.... but wouldn't you love to wrap somebody's GTR when they are out in the same colour as it was made but just DON’T cut the material for the door openings, boot and bonnet… then watch as they come back and try to work out WTF has happened to it!!!

I am starting to think that I might be ever-so-slightly mad….


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

*Yellow anyone?*

I've always thought that Ferrari Yellow would look great on a Black Edition but not sure that I could actually live with it for more than a few months. At least wrapping gives you the option of going back....

Anyone seen a yellow GTR in the flesh? ( Seen pics on the net but not particularly good ones... )


----------

